# Computer will only boot to bios



## schmersa (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello everyone - I am a new poster and hope I am in the right place. I think I also posted this to the ASUS sub-board.

I have an:
ASUS A7X8X-X
AMD Athlon 2100+
256mb
Excalibur (ATI) w/64mb
IBM (Hitachi) 20gb

My problem is "weird". I was living in France for the last 3 years, 
and recently came back to the good old USA. In France, I set the 
switch on the power supply to 220v since that is what they use. The 
system was working fine when it was packed away on 12/23/04. When it 
was delivered to the USA, I forgot to set it back to 110v before I 
turned it on. When I turned it on, it booted to the BIOS screen only, 
but the CPU and chassis fans also worked. After a while, I figured 
out that I had forgotten to switch the voltage on the power supply. 
Here's where it gets weird! I then turned it on and it 
booted OK. However, after I shut it down, it will not boot again. 
Everytime I try to turn it on, it boots to the bios screen. No beeps, 
nothing else. I check all the settings, save and exit, then it does 
nothing!
I have removed EVERYTHING from the case and tried booting with only 
the video card, C: drive and keyboard. It recognizes the HD and ram 
each time, but will not boot. I also tried replacing the cmos battery 
and clearing the CMOS. I have even removed ther IBM C: drive and put 
it in a disk enclosure and read it on another machine.
Any ideas? Thanks,
schmersa


----------



## fentonhardy (Mar 3, 2005)

You mentioned that you tried replacing the battery but nothing happened. Did u replace the battery with a new one or just took out the old battery and put it back in. Generally the problem is with the battery only.


----------



## Fxcapt (Feb 18, 2005)

I think you may find that the power supply is no good. Do you have access to another one to test with?


----------



## schmersa (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies you sent me. I replaced the cmos battery, have cleared the cmos and even replaced the power supply with a brand new one. The problem is the same. The system boots to bios and seem sto recognize the hard drive, amount of ram (256) etc. However, once I save and exit - I get a blank screen and nothing happens except the Heatsink fan runs. I was reading on some other boards - and there seems to be some possibility that it is the video card. Right now, the video card is the only card in the machine, so I huess it has to be either the card or the MB.

Any other ideas (before I start buying these items)???

Thanks,

end/SAS


----------



## schmersa (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks to those who replied to my earlier request. After changing out the power supple, video card, hard drive, cmos battery, memory.....I decided it was the MB. I spoke with ASUS, as it was an ASUS A7V8X-X, and they told me it was still under warranty. I hope to receive a replacement within 2 weeks - and maybe I'll finally have my PC up and running again.

end/Schmersa


----------

